

Introducing: blurl.me - A stripped back Twitter client - wakeless
http://blurl.me/

======
tdoggette
It sounds like an onomatopoeia for vomiting.

~~~
there
i always thought that's what "blog" was.

------
mags
Interesting. Shall see what use I can make of it.

